# 1910 Caillon camera



## Dany (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello

My recent buy is French, rather chubby and heavy and is more than one hundred years old.
It is a 9x12 format strut folding camera stamped "E.Caillon Constructeur Paris".

On the front face, the shape and arrangement of the pre-cocking shutter controls are identical to those of the Stratus model from the same maker. The shutter looks the same and offers the same speeds (1/2 sec to 1/200 sec).
The vertical and horizontal offsets are each locked, after adjustment, by a small lever.
The lens is a Berthiot Eurygraphe N ° 6 serie IV N ° 57765 (Dated 1910)
It opens to 6 and has 135mm focal length

The viewfinder has a folding frame. The eyecup which normally constitutes the rear part of this type of viewfinder is curiously missing and no indication of any attachment of such an eyecup is present on the body of the camera.

At the back of the body: a ground glass in a wood frame
I bought the camera together with a leather case covered inside with velvet and containing three double-sided wooden film frames.

The shutter still fires correctly but I had to unstuck and lube the movement of the helical adjustment of the distance on the lens.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 21, 2020)

Interesting looking relic that.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 22, 2020)

You are the master at finding such neat old cameras.


----------



## Dany (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## star camera company (Oct 23, 2020)

Very much looking like a stereo camera of the era redesigned to a single lens.  Very nice mechanicals and I will speculate the Berthoit lens is a superb image maker.  Are you planning some dry plate test shots?


----------



## Dany (Oct 25, 2020)

Caillon constructed different models of stereo camera ( format 45x107 mm and 6x13 cm). 
These type of cameras were very fashionable at this time.
For the time being, I do not plan test shots with this camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 3, 2020)

A beauty!


----------

